# The Yard of the Living Dead 2011



## phillipjmerrill (Mar 19, 2009)

Here are some shots of The Yard of the Living Dead taken late Halloween night.


----------



## phillipjmerrill (Mar 19, 2009)

*More Pictures*


----------



## phillipjmerrill (Mar 19, 2009)

*More Pictures*

























Everything looked pretty good this year. Our display is still fairly small; but we spent a lot of time doing things the right way. Our cemetery fence looks authentic, is strong, and can be reused year after year. We ditched the cardboard tombstones and replaced them with styrofoam tombstones that look better and last longer. We spent time creating a satisfying fog effect. All in all I think we have a good foundation to build upon in the coming years.


----------



## Hellvin (Jul 6, 2008)

Great job - very authentic stone-looking tombstones. I saw your fence in your other thread - also very authentic. Great looking fog & lights - very important elements in giving that over all "creep" factor.

You definitely have the right mindset, go in small steps adding quality pieces as you go.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The tombstones are beautiful. We also started years ago with cardboard stones and upgraded to the foam-based ones. Definitely a step in the right direction.

Love the face peekng out of the coffin


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Your yard looks awesome. Great stones and details. Nice pics as well.


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

An excellent home haunting foundation to build upon indeed!
Bravo!


----------

